# AquaClear Biomax in Eclipse 6



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi!

I have a 6 gal Eclipse tank. The main filter is a biowheel. 
On recommendation from someone on this forum, I bought the AquaClear Biomax filter insert to add to my biowheel - the idea is to grow bacteria that are happy when submerged in addition to those that like the oxygen (that grow on the biowheel). 

But the little package doesn't fit in the compartment with the biowheel. 

Do you figure I can cut it open and just put a few of the pellets in the filter compartment?

Thanks for any insights about this!


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

you can use pantyhose to make a little bag for it that fits..


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

but im not familiar with that filter and what will work


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

I think the pantyhose trick should work.
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Ive used pantyhose before. The only thing about them is the holes are very small so the bacteria might have a hard time flowing through them. You can cut open the sack the bio balls come in. Remove some and tie it back off with fishing line or string. Otherwise yes you can just place them in the filter. It just makes it tougher to clean the filter later. Not a big deal. You also want the bio media to be the last stage in the filter. Meaning they are behind the filter pad so they don't get clogged

Glad to hear you liked my suggestion. You will have the ultimate little filter there.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

jbyoung00008 - thanks for the info.
I don't think I can put them as the last stage of the filter, though - the water goes straight from the biowheel to the tank with very little wiggle room.

The only place I could fit a few pellets is in the gap between my carbon filter pad thingy and the compartment for the biowheel.
In that space, I can only put a few loose pellets - I can't put a little bundle of them.

Is that better than nothing, or should I just remove them?

Thanks again for your suggestion! I would love to have an ultimate filter.


----------

